# Pensacola Bud Light Fishing Rodeo, June 27-28



## marlin6555

*Mark your Calendar for a great weekend and an outstanding tournament for the whole family at Flounders on Pensacola Beach, June 27th and 28th!

See the website for complete details:
*
http://pensacolafishingrodeo.com


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Im there:gunsmilie:
the taste of sweet victory shall be ours HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
in all seriousness I cant wait to see, meet and compete been waiting on this for a while now* inshore div. lets go 60+ boats is needed for this one.


----------



## mustangmike89

Can you compete without a boat?


----------



## FC Medina24

Team Medina will be there once more. Just fell short by .2 lbs of the leader board last year. Looking forward to another great time!


----------



## KingCrab

All u hard core Bad A$$es get ready. There will be stiff competition.:shifty:


----------



## Dive1

I heard Superbowl Fishin was gonna be in this tournament. Them boys can fish!


----------



## Flatspro

We are in! I'll be curious to see what it takes inshore this year!! The ghost will be sneaking around!


----------



## fsu alex

The weight it takes to win will be on my boat, that's all that needs to be known. Kidding aside, I really wish they hadn't moved the Florabama rodeo to the same weekend, it's going to make things even more of a challenge for teams fishing both.


----------



## Reel Estate

The same weekend as the Pensacola International as well.


----------



## FC Medina24

Hope the Bud Light and Florabama still has a good turn out of people and not have two weak tournaments since they are on the same weekend.


----------



## floater1

If the forecast stays as predicted it gonna be very bumpy Ride for either tournament

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dive1

Sure need everyone to pray for good weather for the tournament. Smooth seas and tight lines for MY boat. That should be everyone's prayer.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Not looking good for us


----------



## FC Medina24

Looking like its going to be a rough one...


----------



## Dive1

Any word of reschedule???


----------



## JoeZ

^Unlikely. 

The weather shouldn't impact the inshore competitors too much and most of the king boats are ok with 2-4.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Its the final count down. No sign of a reschedule and it would seem as though we're going to get wet this weekend. Tight Lines and be safe


----------



## ANGELEYES

Team angeleyes in the pool good luck everyone!!!! Be safe! Gonna have my daughter in the jr division.


----------



## floater1

I have been practicing gut crunches to get ready for the beating we fixing to take. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dive1

Who is leading? What fish is on board?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Update! !


----------



## JoeZ

http://pensacolafishingrodeo.com/scoreboards/general-rodeo/


----------



## jgraham154

Looks like team Kwazar took 1st and 2nd in the king division.


----------

